# Minor repairs



## bruceme (Dec 10, 2008)

Fixed:

Front fender (fiberglass, fill, paint)

Passenger side door interior handle

lit the speedometer

wired the heater element (already installed)

Tapped the fan rheostat and an existing switch to control the heater


----------

